# Paranoid or what?



## tnladywolfe (May 31, 2014)

I have been thinking/worrying about how the govt spies on the citizens of this country whether it is by the internet or phone calls. Is anyone worried about what they post on forums like this, prepper/survival sites or Facebook, or just in general prepping purchases? Since I have been thinking about it I have been looking for ways not to draw attention to myself while online or making purchases in getting supplies. I have now went to cash when buying things I store away for a rain day. Am I just over thinking things? I have family members that say why would the govt be interested in anything I have or say but I don't know about that. Maybe I worry to much for the simplest things. How do you guys and gals keep things shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh? You don't have to give details but maybe point me to some resources.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, they got your number now. You don't think they watch this forum? Heck, let me link you to some things that might even be undercovers trying to stir things up. 
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...mate-bug-out-location-price-storage-unit.html
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...tting-whinin/9188-money-grubbing-company.html
Still think your paranoid? You should be. And just because you are doesn't mean they aren't out to get you.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

tnladywolfe said:


> I have been thinking/worrying about how the govt spies on the citizens of this country whether it is by the internet or phone calls. Is anyone worried about what they post on forums like this, prepper/survival sites or Facebook, or just in general prepping purchases? Since I have been thinking about it I have been looking for ways not to draw attention to myself while online or making purchases in getting supplies. I have now went to cash when buying things I store away for a rain day. Am I just over thinking things? I have family members that say why would the govt be interested in anything I have or say but I don't know about that. Maybe I worry to much for the simplest things. How do you guys and gals keep things shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh? You don't have to give details but maybe point me to some resources.


and I'm spoda give you my secret decoder ring techniques because of what???? Your a TN Lady Wolf from Tennessee? or are you a guberment agent trying to descramble our monkey and turtle bacon subterfuge techniques? That's it guys! They are on to us.....burn the plans!, blow the crypto!....bug out! bug out! The chair is on the F***ING FLOOR!!! THE CHAIR IS ON THE F***ING FLOOR!....... ppooooofffff.....silence........old sf guy is not here anymore............ . . .


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The ZRoof is on fire,the roof is on fir. We don't need no water let the Muther ****a burn.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

OK to give a serious answer...First of all be careful what you say. I never say I want to go do something illegal. I never say that we need to start killing politicians we disagree with. I never talk about any illegal activity. I never give out government secrets. I say whats on my mind....what I don't like, what I disagree with and why. I never give specifics such as I plan to bug in at 12345 Cherry lane...and my number is 444-555-1234. I rarely give out my real name to other members because you never know who other members may share with. And as far as the rest of it...I assume that the government can eaves drop legally or illegally whenever they want so I just don't do things that I shouldn't be doing....and if I ever did want to...I damn sure wouldn't share it here or anywhere else. Two people can keep a secret if one of them is dead. SO if your a nice TN Lady...there you go...if your a guberment man then leave me alone or at least come out an fight like a man....LOL


----------



## Ianmando (Apr 23, 2014)

is it bad that i tried that number twice before i realized it wasn't real, oh well this is what happens when you get too little sleep.


----------



## Bocephus (Jun 13, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Well, they got your number now. You don't think they watch this forum? Heck, let me link you to some things that might even be undercovers trying to stir things up.
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...mate-bug-out-location-price-storage-unit.html
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...tting-whinin/9188-money-grubbing-company.html
> Still think your paranoid? You should be. And just because you are doesn't mean they aren't out to get you.


Wow so now my post is an undercover trying to stir things up. Glad we're off to a great start Arizona.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Bocephus said:


> Wow so now my post is an undercover trying to stir things up. Glad we're off to a great start Arizona.


Who knows. Like I said, I am suspicious of folks who start off their career here with a post like yours. 
Why are you a prepper? What do you prep for?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I honestly think twice before I post anything, search anything, say anything on the phone. There are some things that I want to learn about, but I won't google the subjects, and never will. Make no mistake about it, if you do something online, they are watching, and if they see you as a "potential threat", they will come for you.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

They must not watch to close, I'm still here and free to come and go. But who knows what tomorrow will bring!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Do not worry! A day of worry is worth a week of work.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Bocephus said:


> Wow so now my post is an undercover trying to stir things up. Glad we're off to a great start Arizona.


Don't mind AI Bo. He's not that bad. Every once in a while though, his Rabies infection kicks in, and well, you know.

Or was it Herpes....?







I forgot.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

A little paranoia is a good thing. Be careful where you post and if you let *ANYONE *know who you are, there is always some clown that thinks it's intelligent to post every detail about you on every post on discussion boards. They are so egotistical that they will not force the government to look you up, they will do the government's work for them... AND claim to be a prepper, patriot, etc. as they do it to you!

I don't do Facebook, Twitter, or myspace... nor any of the others. Preps are bought in cash, usually at places that are busy and the clerk does not know me. Some stuff is procured at flea markets, gun shows, yard sales, etc. The stuff you *REALLY* want to pay cash for and not leave a paper trail are seeds, gardening equipment, gold, silver, medical supplies, survival shelter gear, ammo, gun parts, and books / videos related thereto.

If you post on sites like this, be careful of who you whizz off. More than one has threatened me with alerting the LEOs to my every post.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'm on a watch list or two already between my e-mails to state and federal politicians, my firearm purchases and my affiliation with various gun web sites. I'm not overly concerned about any of them watching me, they can watch all they like.

-Infidel


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Don't mind AI Bo. He's not that bad. Every once in a while though, his Rabies infection kicks in, and well, you know.
> 
> Or was it Herpes....?
> 
> ...


Damn near coughed myself to death you bastard...you trying to kill me?


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Nowadys, Paranoia is a good thing! Hell even the grubment spies are spying on the grubment spies so why not be paranoid, if your wrong then no harm, no foul, but if your right, then your ahead of the game!
By the way Tn Lady, welcome to the forum from TEXAS!!! I forgot my manners!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Don't mind AI Bo. He's not that bad. Every once in a while though, his Rabies infection kicks in, and well, you know.
> 
> Or was it Herpes....?
> 
> ...


Just becauseim paranoid, or have some kind of weird disease, doesn't mean he isn't a govt. Plant sent here to spy on us all.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey Arizona it's me Old SF Guy.... Bam...bam..bam...Goddamn it why you shootin at me...."Your a dam liar!"...naw really its me OSFG...bam bam bam...****in liar...aaawwwwww...bammm...bammmm.....oh hey OSFG.....what's up?...why you bleeding?....."Prick!"


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

What others call paranoia, I prefer to think of as reality on a finer scale...


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hey Arizona it's me Old SF Guy.... Bam...bam..bam...Goddamn it why you shootin at me...."Your a dam liar!"...naw really its me OSFG...bam bam bam...****in liar...aaawwwwww...bammm...bammmm.....oh hey OSFG.....what's up?...why you bleeding?....."Prick!"


That's what ya get for not remembering the password ya ol coot:lol:


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Ianmando said:


> is it bad that i tried that number twice before i realized it wasn't real, oh well this is what happens when you get too little sleep.


*Snerk*


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> That's what ya get for not remembering the password ya ol coot:lol:


I thought the running password was Budweiser Goddammit! awww shit I can't stop laughing ...//damn


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Just becauseim paranoid, or have some kind of weird disease, doesn't mean he isn't a govt. Plant sent here to spy on us all.


That's why we love you buddy! You're all abrasive and shit, like a scabbed over va.....

Sorry. Promised I'd try to keep it somewhat clean after the monkey scandal last night...


----------



## Bocephus (Jun 13, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Who knows. Like I said, I am suspicious of folks who start off their career here with a post like yours.
> Why are you a prepper? What do you prep for?


At this point I don't feel I need to explain myself to you - you're clearly going to poke holes in everything I say and be suspicious of me so it's no longer worth my time.

I looked at some of your posts and you're clearly a bit of an agitator and like to push arguments - and I'll just avoid that from here on out.

Lot's of other members have been welcoming but there are always bound to be a few that don't like the new guy.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Well, they got your number now. You don't think they watch this forum? Heck, let me link you to some things that might even be undercovers trying to stir things up.
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...mate-bug-out-location-price-storage-unit.html
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...tting-whinin/9188-money-grubbing-company.html
> Still think your paranoid? You should be. And just because you are doesn't mean they aren't out to get you.


cops are dumb, but not that dumb... or is that what they want you to think :???:


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Bocephus said:


> At this point I don't feel I need to explain myself to you - you're clearly going to poke holes in everything I say and be suspicious of me so it's no longer worth my time.
> 
> I looked at some of your posts and you're clearly a bit of an agitator and like to push arguments - and I'll just avoid that from here on out.
> 
> Lot's of other members have been welcoming but there are always bound to be a few that don't like the new guy.


I,for one,happened to like your introduction rant and can relate to how true it is from my wife's current employment.Bunch of greedy corporate pigs who love rolling shit down hill all while taking the jobs away and lining their pockets at the same time.

Welcome from Ohio.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Bocephus said:


> At this point I don't feel I need to explain myself to you - you're clearly going to poke holes in everything I say and be suspicious of me so it's no longer worth my time.
> 
> I looked at some of your posts and you're clearly a bit of an agitator and like to push arguments - and I'll just avoid that from here on out.
> 
> Lot's of other members have been welcoming but there are always bound to be a few that don't like the new guy.


AI has a very good bull shit detector and when it goes off he is like a bull dog

gives you 2 choices, get involved elsewhere and have a good time or be a pussy and retreat into the darkness, so far you have chosen choice one, keep going and welcome, but AI has a good track history with calling people out, and its always a giggle when he is wrong (or right, or whatever i don't chase his calls Lol)


----------



## Bocephus (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, yeah I just used the ignore option on him - so now I don't see any of his noise. 

I'm sure there are a lot of fly by nighters that end up here - I really don't plan to be that guy - I want to learn and participate.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Bocephus said:


> Thanks guys, yeah I just used the ignore option on him - so now I don't see any of his noise.
> 
> I'm sure there are a lot of fly by nighters that end up here - I really don't plan to be that guy - I want to learn and participate.


You can ignore people here? Son of a Bitch! And all this time...Ya' don't say?

This means I can take over the forum...


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Bocephus said:


> Thanks guys, yeah I just used the ignore option on him - so now I don't see any of his noise.
> 
> I'm sure there are a lot of fly by nighters that end up here - I really don't plan to be that guy - I want to learn and participate.


Ignore button is a good thing sometimes. Welcome Bocephus haven't found anything bad about you.


----------



## tnladywolfe (May 31, 2014)

Well, after I have wiped off the water on my desk I have made mental note not to drink or eat when reading the forum. Thanks for the information and the laughs. Arklatex, I am all out of tin foil so I can’t make any hats but on the good note I do have masking tape. Lol. Thanks AI for the links. I don’t give out real name or any personal info on forums of any kind. Wellllll, maybe if I was on it for a long time and knew a one or two closely then maybe I would give out my name. Thanks for the welcome Reptilicus.

I am concerned with all the noise about drones that it makes me rethink a BOL. I mean IF they are making drones that quiet and small then no one and no place is safe from those things. I am not the perfect woodsperson ( if that is a word) but my dad did teach me a thing or two about being in the wood and not being seen but that was a few decades ago and so much has changed. I have so much to learn and do. 

Today’s new skill that was learned is how to kill, pluck, and skin a chicken with just a ax. I know that somewhere down the road that will be useful. Now onto a more useful skill.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The alphabet soup guys watch for key words. When they find the key words they look at the email, net post or public media to see if there is reason for concern. If there is contact with any "known" terrorist group then you get put on a "watch list" where they track key words more closely. The key words can be searched for - there about 3 pages of them and they include rampantly unAmerican words like "president", "congress", "second amendment", and some things like bomb, target, but you can get around that by using the simple cyphers such as #4,5,2,1,2 which if you know the key will lead you to a book, chapter, paragraph, line, and word that you may not want to spell out for them but if you use the cypher very often the they get suspicious and worried. You could write an entire note using the cypher and that would really peak their attention and you would go on a "list". I am on at least five lists that I know of. It's really kind of funny - until they knock the door in and take you away.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I could tell you how I know but then I would get arrested (or have to kill you). Really it isn't hard to find out who is monitoring you - they have similar weaknesses to everyone else on the net.

Learn what you can about bots and worms.


----------



## tnladywolfe (May 31, 2014)

I know a little about bots but worms, to me are only good for fishing. So more research is needed. I am glad I'm a night owl of sorts.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The people watching us are just as vulnerable to computer bugs as we are. If you learn about bots and worms you can track the trackers.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

PaulS said:


> The alphabet soup guys watch for key words. When they find the key words they look at the email, net post or public media to see if there is reason for concern. If there is contact with any "known" terrorist group then you get put on a "watch list" where they track key words more closely. The key words can be searched for - there about 3 pages of them and they include rampantly unAmerican words like "president", "congress", "second amendment", and some things like bomb, target, but you can get around that by using the simple cyphers such as #4,5,2,1,2 which if you know the key will lead you to a book, chapter, paragraph, line, and word that you may not want to spell out for them but if you use the cypher very often the they get suspicious and worried. You could write an entire note using the cypher and that would really peak their attention and you would go on a "list". I am on at least five lists that I know of. It's really kind of funny - until they knock the door in and take you away.


So in other words, you just listed a bunch of the key words they look for all in one post? Nice.

Kids? Nobody is allowed to go to Paul's house to play...

For those who are watching, I don't really know this guy, he just popped up and won't go away...:grin:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It must be a very boring job watching us.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

James m said:


> It must be a very boring job watching us.


Are you kidding? You've been on the wrong threads then buddy. The last couple of nights have spun completely out of control...side splitting hilarious...:-D


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was going to post about computer junk but decided against it. Look up hidden shares. Fun fun fun.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

View attachment 5715


I found this on your hidden share

Naughty naughty


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Just put a piece of masking tape over your Web Cam and wear a tinfoil hat. You'll be just fine!


OK. Not sure I want to know about the tinfoil hat...

Something over your webcam when you aren't using it is just good OPSEC.
Also, a dummy microphone plug in the receptacle on your computer prevents anyone from listening. It shuts off the internal mike.


----------

